# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Cardiomyopathie Dilatée

## comete2009

Bonjour, je suis inscrite sur le forum depuis fin 2009 mais je ne poste pas très souvent... et voilà j'ai besoin de votre aide aujourd'hui...

J'ai un croisé boxer (mâle), Jokko. Il a 4 ans et ces derniers jours il avait une sorte de toux, en fait on aurait dit qu'il avait du mal a respirer et qu'il allait vomir...Je l'ai amené chez le véto et il m'a dit que c'était une sorte de "respiration inversée" ou "éternuement inversé" peut être à cause d'une chienne en chaleur , bref rien de grave...sauf qu'en auscultant Jokko le véto lui a diagnostiqué une cardiomyopathie dilatée mais que la toux qu'il avait n'avait rien à voir avec...
Plusieurs fois les vétos se sont demandés s'il avait un souffle au coeur, mais rien de sur donc je ne me suis pas inquiétée plus que ça... (en même temps pas facile d'écouter le coeur d'un chien foufou qui n'arrête pas de gigoter lol)
Donc d'après le véto il en est au stade deux... pas de symptomes.Pour lui Jokko n'est pas à un stade avancé de la maladie, il peut toujours jouer, courir sans le forcer s'il est fatigué.Donc on commence dès maintenant les médicaments (forte*********).
Mais y'a un quelque chose de bizarre, j'ai cherché sur internet et d'après les gens dont les chiens sont atteints de cette maladie, les vétos étaient très pessimistes et ils ont fait plusieurs examens comme échographie cardiaque etc... Moi mon véto l'a juste ausculté, et m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas d'oedème pulmonaire et voilà il me donne les médicaments et me dit que ça fera effet au bout d'un mois, mais rdv seulement dans un an pour ses vaccins, pas de rdv pour voir comment ça évolu...... Je me dis que peu être je devrais lui faire plus d'examens pour être sur, peu être que cette respiration ou toux bizarre qu'il avait faisait partit des symptomes de sa cardiomyopathie... Je sais pas pourquoi mais je doute du véto, j'ai peur qu'en faite ça soit plus grave...peu être que je me fais des films mais je suis inquiète pour ma truffe, je l'aime tellement et je n'ai pas envie de voir son état se dégrader de plus en plus..... Je ne sais pas quoi faire, attendre, ou aller voir d'autres véto et faire plus d'examens??    Bonne soirée à tous et merci de m'avoir lu  :Smile:

----------


## babou.7

Va voir un autre véto pour faire au moins une échographie, le tiens est un peu léger sur ce coup là, je trouve...

Il me semble qu'il y a déjà un topic sur ce sujet, as-tu fais une recherche sur le forum ?

----------


## comete2009

J'ai cherché un peu partout mais pas dans le forum lol. J'ai lu beaucoup de choses, et toutes se ressemblaient à peu près.
Merci pour ta réponse, je pense que c'est plus sage d'aller voir un autre véto, je tiens trop à lui si il lui arrivait quelque chose je m'en voudrais de ne pas l'avoir fait...

----------


## babou.7

:Embarrassment: k: http://rescue.forumactif.com/t322865-ca ... omyopathie

----------


## sylviana

le véto a diagnostiqué une cardiomyopathie dilatée à mon chien il y a quelques semaines.
Le diagnostic a été posé après une écho cardiaque et un électro cardiogramme; je ne vois pas comment en poser un sans examen   :hein2: 
Il est sous vetmedin, et on refera un électro tous les trois mois et une écho tous les six mois pour suivre l'évolution de la maladie.
Je trouve aussi ton véto un peu léger sur ce coup là.... Surtout que ton chien a déjà des symptômes pusiqu'il tousse. 
Par contre, je sais que tous les vétos ne sont pas équipés pour ce type d'examen, ni même formés à lire une écho cardiaque.

----------


## borneo

La toux est un symptôme qui doit alerter.

Les explications de ton véto sont vaseuses, moi j'irais en consulter un autre. Moi aussi, j'ai un chien cardiaque. J'ai constaté que l'alimentation est primordiale pour éviter une aggravation de la maladie. Les vétos insistent peu là-dessus...

----------


## laurenceg

il faut que tu lui fasses passer une échographie, c'est le seul moyen de voir ce qu'il en est exactement


mon ancien véto avait diagnostiqué des syncopes cardiaques chez mon chien âgé de 17 ans et en fait  mon nouveau véto nous a dit  que ses syncopes sont dûes à un collapsus de la trachée
du coup il a pris un traitement qui ne lui servait à rien 

nous avons changé de véto, il lui a fait passer de suite une écho cardiaque et il s'est avéré qu'il avait un souffle au coeur qui avait par contre ete diagnostiqué par mon ancien véto, mais il a fallu une écho pour voir qu'il avait un souci au niveau de la valve mitrale qui fermant mal laisse refluer le sang

je te conseille donc de changer de véto et de faire une écho rapidement

----------


## Vero36

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce post car le véto vient de diagnostiquer une cardiomyopathie légèrement dilatée à ma chienne Kiara, croisée labrador-braque de 7 ans. 

En fait on consultait ce véto car il est aussi ostéopathe et ma chienne depuis des mois traîne en ballade. Or on pensait que c'était dû à l'arthrose au niveau de sa colonne. Mais le véto a un peu tiqué car il n'a senti aucun blocage au niveau de la colonne mais vue la fatigue à l'effort qu'on lui décrivait, il lui a fait aujourd'hui une échographie cardiaque, un électrocardiogramme et une radio du thorax.

Il a donc détecté une cardiomyopathie avec une légère dilatation... Sur la radio son coeur est légèrement trop gros (taille équivalente à 12 vertèbres alors que la norme se situe entre 7.5 et 11.5 vertèbres)


Donc ça explique tout à fait la fatigue à l'effort qu'on observe chez Kiara depuis plusieurs mois : elle ne peut tout simplement pas avancer plus vite...

Donc Kiara va avoir à vie un traitement pour son coeur :
- un médicament pour rendre plus efficaces les contractions du muscle cardiaque. Ce médicament devrait permettre à Kiara d'être moins fatiguée lors des efforts (v*tmedin).
- un médicament pour prévenir la survenue d'hypertension artérielle (prilact*one).

Pour le véto elle est au stade 2 de la maladie... Le véto a dit qu'on ne pouvait pas trop prévoir l'évolution de la maladie, que normalement avec le traitement ça devrait ralentir l'évolution et que c'est pris à un stade relativement précoce mais bon je flippe à mort là, je n'ai aucune idée si le traitement va lui faire gagner des semaines , des mois ou des années ?... 

Comment a évolué l'état de vos chiens souffrant de cette pathologie ?

Une question : avez-vous changé l'alimentation de vos chies souffrant de cette pathologie ? Car le véto nous a parlé qu'une alimentation enrichie en omégas 3 pourrait (ce n'est pas encore scientifiquement prouvé) améliorer l'état de nos chiens.

----------


## borneo

Effectivement, l'alimentation est primordiale. Moi, je donne des hill-s senior, qui ont un profil de croquettes pour chien cardiaque.

En revanche, pour ce qui est de donner des médicaments en l'absence de symptômes, les avis sont partagés. Mon véto pense que ça ne sert à rien, ce qui a évité à mon chien cinq années de médicaments. Il a 13 ans et demi, et il a été diagnostiqué à huit ans. Il toussait, il a eu un mois de traitement au fortekor, ça l'a stabilisé, et j'ai arrêté le traitement.

Je ne dis pas que c'est ce que tu dois faire, mais il est aussi important de donner une alimentation adaptée que de donner un traitement. En particulier, il faut éviter tout ce qui peut favoriser ldème.

----------


## Vero36

Mon véto parlait plutôt des croquettes J/D de hill's qui sont enrichies en omégas 3.

Disons que ma chienne a ce symptôme : cette fatigue à l'effort qui s'est développée... Et les médicaments devraient l'aioder là dessus.

Après le véto nous a bien dit qu'il n'y avait pas de consensus entre les vétos pour les stades 2, de savoir s'il fallait commencer un traitement ou non. Alors qu'à partir du stade 3 les vétos sont unanimes. Mais je me dis que si avec ce traitement on peut lui éviter de passer au stade 3, ce serait toujours ça de gagné ?  ::  Après c'est vrai que sur le coup, je n'ai pas pensé à lui demander les effets secondaires du traitement, je vais le rappeler demain...

Quels sont les aliments qui peuvent favoriser un oedème ?

----------


## sylviana

Mon véto ne m'a pas parlé de l'alimentation; je compte lui poser la question à la fin du mois lorsque Voraus ira faire son électro des six mois.  Je suis dans la même inquiétude que toi. Mon chien est au stade 1 de la maladie et je suis tout le temps en train de guetter l'apparition d'une toux... Il ne prend que du vetmedin, sensé ralentir la maladie et éviter la crise cardiaque. Peut être que finalement ça ne sert à rien, puisqu'il n'a pas encore de symptômes, mais ça ne lui fait pas de mal non plus et moi, ça me rassure.
Au début du traitement, mon chien a eu la diarrhée; c'est fini depuis.
Par contre, mon véto a été clair: aucun traitement ne ralentit totalement la progression de la maladie pusiqu'elle est dégénérative et incurable.

----------


## borneo

Par exemple :

Prescription Diet Canine h/d a été spécialement élaboré pour la gestion nutritionnelle des chiens souffrant d'affections cardiaques.

Bienfaits Essentiel:

    Une teneur en sel réduite pour aider à contrôler la rétention d'eau.

    Enrichi en taurine et en L-Carnitine pour aider à soutenir le muscle cardiaque.

    Une Formule Supérieure Enrichie en Antioxydants pour aider à réduire les lésions cellulaires oxydatives.

Plusieurs fabricants font des croquettes spéciales. Il faut éviter tous les aliments humains : jambon, thon, pâté, saucisson, restes. C'est primordial.

Mon chien était au stade 2, il est revenu au stade 1, où il n'a plus la toux, mais on entend juste le souffle à l'auscultation. A part qu'il supporte mal la chaleur, il vit normalement.

----------


## borneo

> Mon véto parlait plutôt des croquettes J/D de hill's qui sont enrichies en omégas 3.
> 
> Disons que ma chienne a ce symptôme : cette fatigue à l'effort qui s'est développée... Et les médicaments devraient l'aioder là dessus.
> 
> Après le véto nous a bien dit qu'il n'y avait pas de consensus entre les vétos pour les stades 2, de savoir s'il fallait commencer un traitement ou non. Alors qu'à partir du stade 3 les vétos sont unanimes. Mais je me dis que si avec ce traitement on peut lui éviter de passer au stade 3, ce serait toujours ça de gagné ?  Après c'est vrai que sur le coup, je n'ai pas pensé à lui demander les effets secondaires du traitement, je vais le rappeler demain...
> 
> Quels sont les aliments qui peuvent favoriser un oedème ?


Pour un chien qui tousse (= signe d'oedème), les vétos sont tous d'accord pour dire qu'il faut traiter.

C'est pour les chiens qui ne toussent pas, et dont on entend juste le souffle à l'auscultation que les vétos ne sont pas d'accord. Le mien me dit que ça ne sert à rien de traiter un chien qui ne tousse pas. 

Personnellement, je n'ai pas fait faire d'électrocardiogramme, car à part me faire flipper, ça n'aurait rien apporté à mon chien. J'ai l'impression que les vétos poussent de plus en plus à la surmédicalisation des animaux.

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je remonte ce post car le véto vient de diagnostiquer une cardiomyopathie légèrement dilatée à ma chienne Kiara, croisée labrador-braque de 7 ans. 
> 
> En fait on consultait ce véto car il est aussi ostéopathe et ma chienne depuis des mois traîne en ballade. Or on pensait que c'était dû à l'arthrose au niveau de sa colonne. Mais le véto a un peu tiqué car il n'a senti aucun blocage au niveau de la colonne mais vue la fatigue à l'effort qu'on lui décrivait, il lui a fait aujourd'hui une échographie cardiaque, un électrocardiogramme et une radio du thorax.
> 
> Il a donc détecté une cardiomyopathie avec une légère dilatation... Sur la radio son coeur est légèrement trop gros (taille équivalente à 12 vertèbres alors que la norme se situe entre 7.5 et 11.5 vertèbres)
> 
> 
> ...



Pour résumer, son seul symptôme est une fatigue à l'effort, et elle a un traitement pour lutter contre cette fatigue.

Ne serait-il pas plus raisonnable d'arrêter de demander des efforts à cette chienne, plutôt que de lui donner des médicaments et de continuer à lui en demander ? C'est vraiment vital pour toi de faire de grandes balades à ta chienne, quitte à mettre sa santé en danger ? Il faut savoir que les problèmes cardiaques (comme d'autres pathologies telles que l'arthrose par exemple) se gèrent le mieux par une bonne hygiène de vie, qui fait largement autant que les médicaments.

Bref, si je peux te donner un conseil, ce serait de ménager ta chienne, surtout quand il fait chaud, et éventuellement de la faire maigrir si elle est trop grosse.   ::

----------


## sylviana

La CMD est une maladie dégénérative héréditaire; il est impossible de revenir en arrière et de passer d'un stade 2 à 1. 
En outre, le chien ne présente pas nécessairement de souffle; il faut donc une écho pour savoir s'il a ou pas la maladie, donc voir comment le coeur se contracte. Perso, je ne parle pas de surmédication, quand il a en va de la santé de mon chien face à une maladie incurable. Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, il aura une écho par an et un électrocardiogramme tous les six mois pour voir comment évolue la maladie. Après, j'espère qu'elle va évoluer tellement lentement que mon chien pourra vieillir tranquillement à mes côtés.

----------


## sylviana

http://www.cbip-vet.be/fr/frinfos/frfolia/02FVF3a.pdf

une étude qui me parait intéressante

----------


## Vero36

Kiara n'a pas de souffle et elle ne tousse pas. Juste cette fatigue à l'effort. Elle n'a pas d'anomalie du rythme cardiaque donc la seule façon de diagnostiquer la pathologie était de réaliser une échographie cardiaque et un électrocardiogramme. Oui ce sont des examens coûteux mais au moins on sait ce qu'elle a. Moi ça va m'aider pour doser ses efforts, surtout ne pas la forcer à marcher... Et puis on sera beaucoup plus attentifs à la survenue d'une toux.

Mais attention quand je parle d'effort, c'est un effort très limité. En effet, depuis des mois qu'on remarque qu'elle peine on est passés d'une promenade d'1h à une promenade de 15 min. Et même sur 15 min elle traîne. Alors on fait à son rythme. Ce qui nous a vraiment alerté c'est le fait qu'avant, elle pouvait marcher sans se fatiguer du tout et là au bout de 20 min de marche lente, elle est fatiguée.
C'est clair qu'on ne s'imagine pas reprendre une activité physique intense avec elle, ce n'est pas le but, mais juste lui faire retrouver un certain confort car là elle est fatiguée, elle ne joue plus, n'est plus la même. Je ne pense pas forcément augmenter la durée des ballades mais je souhaiterais qu'elle puisse les faire dans de meilleures conditions.

----------


## Vero36

> http://www.cbip-vet.be/fr/frinfos/frfolia/02FVF3a.pdf
> 
> une étude qui me parait intéressante



oui merci pour le lien, c'est très intéressant.

----------


## borneo

> http://www.cbip-vet.be/fr/frinfos/frfolia/02FVF3a.pdf
> 
> une étude qui me parait intéressante


Merci pour cette étude, effectivement intéressante.

Si je résume, le stade 1 ne se repère qu'à l'examen, le stade 2 correspond à un début de souffrance chez le chien : toux, essoufflement.

J'ai adopté mon chien à l'âge de 8 ans, il mangeait des coquettes de chez Aldi.

Rapidement, les vétos qui l'ont examiné à l'occasion de vaccins ou d'autres bobos m'ont dit qu'il était assez sérieusement cardiaque. Ils m'ont laissé entendre qu'il ne vivrait pas vieux, et que dans les six mois son état risquait de se détériorer. Il a eu deux épisodes de toux qui ont été traités par un mois de fortekor à chaque fois. Ensuite, il n'a plus jamais toussé, et j'ai arrêté le traitement. Mais dès que ça a été diagnostiqué, je lui ai donné une alimentation adaptée à sa pathologie. Les vétos n'insistent pas là dessus, mais je trouve illogique de donner des diurétiques alors qu'on peut réduire l'apport de sel.

Bref, je suppose que mon chien a eu de la chance, car il a 13 ans 1/2 et la plaquette de fortekor achetée d'avance s'est périmée. Le fait qu'il est cardiaque n'est pas discutable, plusieurs vétos me l'ont signalé, et ils ont été à chaque fois étonnés que le chien ne tousse pas. En revanche, c'est un chien qui s'est toujours économisé, il peut marcher très longtemps, mais à son rythme. Et dès qu'il fait plus de 25 degrés, je le mouille entièrement au moindre signe de malaise.

Voilà mon expérience, j'espère qu'elle remontera le moral de ceux qui ont des chiens cardiaques.   ::

----------


## Atout Bout D'Pattes

Personnellement mon chien n'avait aucun symptôme visible, il était actif et normal jusqu'au jour où après une réunion, en raccompagnant la secrétaire de notre asso. il a fait une syncope.
Léchographie à confirmé la cardiomyopathie dilatée, mis en évidence un oedeme pulmonaire et un nodule au foie mais la consultation à suffit à voir qu'il y avait un soucis au cur.
Malheureusement il en était déjà à un stade avancé de la maladie et il est parti brutalement seulement quelques semaine après et deux jours après sa dernière consultation ou le Vet...in lui avait permis de reprendre le dessus et lui avait redonné une vie normale... 
Dur dur..............   ::

----------


## D-elphine C

je remonte ce post pour avoir vos avis.

En juillet j'ai fait opéré ma chienne (fila brasileiro, de + de 10 ans, environ 56kilos d'amour)  pour un mélanome buccal, j'avais remarqué depuis quelques jours qu'elle toussait (comme si elle voulait vomir sans que rien ne sorte) mais c'était pas fréquent du tout je dirais 1/2 fois par semaine, le vétérinaire a prescrit avant l'opé 10 j de cortisone, ça n' a pas aidé mais ça n' a pas empiré, j'ai donc laissé faire.

Puis presque du jour au lendemain son état s'est dégradé, je n'exagère pas. 
ça fait disons 1 semaine, qu'elle se traine, qu'elle tousse comme pas possible (j'ai laissé trainer car en fait, j'ai cru qu'elle avait une tumeur interne et j'ai eu peur du diagnostique sachant que déjà pour son mélanome on ne peut rien faire), je reviens de chez le véto et voilà, elle a une cardiomyopathie dilatée. 
Comme elle a été vue en juillet et que ça allait, la vétérinaire pense que l'anesthésie a accéléré l'évolution de la maladie.


J'ai pas bien compris, en fait son cur fait la taille pour 12 vertèbres alors qu'il devrait être pour 9, donc très gros, la véto a fait un électrocardiogrammes et 2 radios, elle n'est pas formée pour faire une écho, elle a juste regardé comme ça.
Comme traitement elle lui a prescrit 2 cp vetmedin M et S, 3/4 de nelio 20 mg, et 1cp Met S de digoxine
Mes questions, 

* je vais donner les génériques car je n'ai pas les moyens de donner par exple 3 boites vetmedin/mois à 65 la boite, j'ai trouvé les génériques avec le pharmacien, ça revient quand même moins cher mais est ce que c'est sûr que c'est aussi efficace ?

* la véto m' a mise en garde pour le digoxine, ça serait pas très bien toléré ? vous avez des retours ?

 * Comment ça a évolué avec vos loulous ? j'ai peur que vu la rapidité des symptômes, elle meure vite. le traitement peut il vraiment l'aider à vivre correctement ? si le mal est déjà fait

j'ai pas l'impression qu'elle souffre, elle mange bien, tjs fidèle à elle même, mis à part, cette fatigue excessive et une sorte de "râle" le soir en se couchant puis quand elle dort plus rien.

ps: et la nourriture ? elle est pas fragile en général mais part vite en diarrhée avec la viande par exple ce qui est pas courant sur mes chiens, RC cardiac peut lui apporter vraiment quelque chose ? la véto m' a pas parlé de la bouffe

----------


## sylviana

Les médicaments, c'est incontournable. Ils ont prolongé la vie de mon chien d'une année, après que son état se soit vraiment dégradé. Après, je ne connais pas les deux derniers médicaments que tu cites, et je ne donnais pas de générique, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient moins efficaces.

----------


## malko

Ici 2 cardiaques sous traitement, pas de cardiomyopathie, mais je vais témoigner quand même.

Dauzac 8 ans, né avec un coeur trop gros détecté un peu avant ses deux ans. Il est depuis sous fortekor et depuis quelques années sous son générique bénéfortin. Tout se passe bien, avec l'un comme avec l'autre, sachant qu'on nous a clairement annoncé le jour du diagnostique qu'il pouvait faire un arrêt à tout moment.

Pirate 17 ans, insuffisant cardiaque depuis environ 8 ans. Il est sous fortekor/bénéfortin depuis le début et sous vetmedin depuis mai dernier et clairement ça l'aide beaucoup. Il fait une petite crise d'oedème avec chaque arrivée de grands froids et de chaleur, mais sinon, il va "bien" pour un chien cardiaque de son âge.

----------


## D-elphine C

c'est quoi une crise d'dème? j'espère que ça va l'aider comme pour vos chiens et que c'est pas déjà trop tard, j'ai quand même pas attendu des mois avec ça alors je croise les doigts !

Pour vetmedin, je donne cardisure, ce n'est pas le générique car il n'en existe pas.
(en fait, je viens de chercher et il s'emble qu'il existe bien un générique, je verrais avec mon pharmacien le moment venu)
nélio, c'est équivalent à fortekor, benakor mais moi je lui donne bénazépril qui n'existe qu'en 10mg mais ça revient quand même moins cher

ça parait peut être fou, mais si je prends les médocs chez le véto j'en ai pour + de 200  par mois, comme ça marche au poids, elle est gâtée ma grosse! c'est pour ça que je suis obligée pour pouvoir la soigner de chercher des astuces, heureusement que mon pharmacien est gentil et a pris la peine de chercher (même si sur internet on a les molécules) 


coincidence ou pas vis à vis du traitement, mademoiselle Bulma a la diarrhée ce matin, hier je lui ai donné de la viande c'est peut être ça ou peut être aussi qu'elle a besoin de s'habituer à ce traitement car elle n' a jamais eu de médicaments de sa vie mis à part pour aider les articulations

----------


## Poska

Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle n'a pas de diurétiques?

----------


## D-elphine C

la digoxine aurait un effet diurétique mais ça a l'air quand même un peu costaud comme médicament:

la dose efficace est proche de la dose toxique
"C'est un poison mortel provoquant la mort par arrêt cardiaque." ce qui est quand même vachement con quand on veut soigner le coeur

Elle m' a dit qu'il fallait qu'on trouve le minimum mais qu'il fallait qu'on fasse une pds sous 2 mois pour voir s'il n'y a pas surdosage, ça a quand même l'air très dangereux comme médicament.

C'est utilisé si les autres traitements ne sont pas efficaces, alors je me demande si elle aurait pas dû juste lui prescrire nelio et vetmedin, attendre voir ce que ça donne et prescrire ça en dernier recours. 
car il semble qu'il y a en plus,  des conséquences graves à le donner et à l' arrêter ensuite.


http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...1sWC1X9HGflccA

*la digoxine* connue pour ses propriétés inotrope positive et chronotrope négative *peut-être remplacée par le pimobendan* exerçant des effets inotropes positifs et vasodilateurs. _Ma chienne a a déjà le pimobendane avec le vetmedin.
_
Leffet domotrope négatif au niveau du nud auriculo-ventriculaire de la digoxine justifie encore son usage en cas de fibrillation auriculaire et ce malgré ladaptation posologique difficile liée à la cinétique particulière de cette molécule. Les béta-bloquants et les antagonistes des canaux à calcium sont parfois utilisés en combinaison avec les molécules précitées pour réduire la fréquence ventriculaire chez des chiens présentant des fibrillations auriculaires, lorsque les autres traitements se sont avérés inefficaces. Leur effet inotrope négatif rend leur usage néanmoins délicat. 



ça me fait un peu peur quand même, je vais me renseigner, peut être que le stade est très avancé et que c'est un peu le tout pour le tout


EDIT: après avoir pris des infos auprès de la véto, donc la digoxine est nécessaire car Bulma a un rythme cardiaque très important (200 battements, alors que pour sa taille il en faudrait presque moitié moins) et ça aide à stabiliser le rythme.
Elle m' a dit que je pouvais réduire un peu la dose passer de 1cp M et S à 1cp M et 1/2 S car effectivement le dosage est haut (mais indispensable pour l'efficacité) et on fait une pds dans 1 mois voir comment l'organisme digère tout ça.
normalement en cas d'intolérance, il y a vite des effets secondaires et par chance, ce matin Bulma n' a pas la diarrhée ce qui pourrait être un signe. c'est surement par ce que je lui ai donné de la viande.
affaire à suivre, j'espère vraiment que ça va l'aider

----------


## lili2000

Vous auriez possibilité d'aller voir un véto spécialisé en cardio, une vrai écho aide bien quand même  :: 
j'ai eu plusieurs chiens cardiaques pour différentes raisons et l'écho cardio + véto spécialisé a parfois changé le traitement ...
Bon courage pour ton chien en tout cas

----------


## D-elphine C

je le prévoirais si je ne vois pas du mieux mais je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire (au pire l'écho verra + précisément le fonctionnement de son cœur mais la pathologie restera la même), hors il semble que ça va, elle n' a plus toussé (pas une fois) et elle semble moins fatiguée en balade ( petite bouse ce soir). 
ça ne fait que quelques jours, je vais attendre avant de me dire que ça lui fait du bien et grosse galère à la pharmacie: rupture vetmedin, pas de générique, mais heureusement du cardisure !

----------


## D-elphine C

ma bu est chez le véto, 
elle a passé une mauvaise partie de nuit et comme ce matin ça n'allait tjs pas (sorte de râle) je l'ai emmenée chez le véto, elle fait un dème pulmonaire, je dois appeler en début d'AM voir si le traitement qu'ils lui ont injecté est efficace et si je peux la prendre chez moi.
ça me fait chier  ::  dans ces moments j'en regretterai presque d'avoir des animaux

ps: puisque je le vois, lili2000 jason ta bannière a été adopté tu peux la changer, merci pour lui

----------


## lili2000

Je suis désolée pour ton Loulou je croise les doigts
Sinon, je viens de faire la rectif pour ma bannière Merci !

----------


## D-elphine C

j'ai récupéré ma grosse qui va mieux, la nuit a été calme, elle lui a prescrit 6 cp furozenol en +, elle doit prendre 12 cachets par jour quasiment, ça va travailler dans son bidou je pense 
j'espère qu'elle va pas perdre l'appétit par ce que manger ça a tjs été un des moments les + importants de sa journée
contrôle dans 15 jours et son cœur bat mieux avec le traitement, c'est déjà ça de pris

----------


## D-elphine C

rebelote hier, elle a fait un début de syncope selon la véto (elle n' a pas perdu connaissance mais elle était par terre), nouvelle injection et le cœur ne bat plus aussi bien que vendredi, aujourd'hui elle va bien.
elle a pas mal maigri mais elle mange bien

----------


## lili2000



----------


## D-elphine C

hier, j'ai cru que le dernier jour de ma grosse bubu arrivait et pas dans la sérénité.

en arrivant vers 11h30, j' ai sorti mes toutous, puis au bout d'1/4 d'heure environ, j'ai trouvé qu'elle avait le ventre un peu gonflé, je me suis dit qu'elle faisait un dème même si ça me semblait un peu plus dur que les autres fois, donc je lui donne ses diurétiques. comme j'avais cette impression que c'était + dur que les autres fois je l'ai surveillée heureusement car elle s'est mise à gonfler, à essayer de vomir sans y parvenir....  vous vous doutez donc bien que ce n'était pas un dème mais une dilation d'estomac qu'elle faisait, j'ai appelé le véto en urgence qui heureusement à répondu à 12H passé, 40mn de trajet à rouler vite oui et non car à l'arrière bulma n'allait pas bien, a pleurer, bref, arrivée chez le véto il lui a mis un trocart (on aurait dit qu'elle était en fin de gestation d'une douzaine de chiots pour vous dire le volume), ça l' a soulagée et là et bien malgré son cur pas le choix que de l'endormir pour l'opérer.

Pour mon immense soulagement, j'ai eu des nouvelles vers 14H, ils n'ont pas eu besoin de l'opérer car il n'y avait pas encore torsion donc ils ont pu l'intuber pour nettoyer et la vidanger: résultat surtout bcp bcp d'eau, très peu de croquettes (elle mange déjà en 2 fois et vu sa taille on peut pas dire qu'elle mange bcp). 

j'en ai conclu que quand elle est sortie à 11H30 elle a du se goinfrer d'eau de pluie (récupérateur d'eau) et la suite à entrainer la dilatation.
je suis retournée la voir à 17H et pour emmener son traitement coeur, et elle a dû rester la nuit car risque de récidive, ce matin RAS, je suis donc allée la récupérer en début d'AM, elle pleurait couinait comme pas possible (essayant de me monter dessus alors qu'elle est faible de l'arrière train maintenant, le gros bb de 53 kilos), j'ai cru qu'elle avait mal mais non juste contente de me retrouver car la véto m' a dit qu'elle avait été hyper sage. 

 En tant que Miss pudique, elle a juste daigné faire un pipi chez le véto et oui mademoiselle Bulma ne fait pas ses besoins si on la regarde alors avec un inconnu en laisse pas question de faire son popo

je pense que ce qui l' a sauvé c'est qu'en fait je l'ai vu démarré sa dilatation, j'en ai jamais vu en vrai mais j'ai eu hyper peur.

c'est à cause des diurétiques qu'elle cherche à bcp boire mais je pensais pas qu'elle irait jusque là, alors j'ai fermé le récupérateur d'eau, j'ai raclé les flaques car elle cherche à boire n'importe quoi puisque chez le véto elle n' a pas vraiment bu, elle était sous perf. 
donc elle va manger en 4 fois dans les jours à venir puis on passera à 3 et avec un rationnement d'eau, souvent mais plus à disposition comme c'était le cas jusqu'à présent.

j'ai eu très peur car vu son cur, j'ai pensé qu'elle ne supporterait pas l'anesthésie.
dans la voiture on lisait le soulagement dans ses yeux (des yeux tristes de petite vieille mais qui pétillaient)là elle a mangé, un peu bu et elle dort en ronflant sur son matelas, j'espère que ça n'aura pas foutu un mauvais coup à son cur mais elle ne me semble pas du tout fatiguée par cette expérience. Peut être qu'il y aura le contre coup ? 

Bon voilà, je suis soulagée mais qu'est ce que j'ai eu peur !

----------


## mandala

J'ai perdu deux de mes dobermans d'une cardiopathie dilatée, en général cette maladie apparait vers 5-6 ans, auparavant on ne voit aucun signe, c'est seulement par le comportement du chien qu'on se rend compte que quelque chose ne va pas, pour une de mes dobs ce fut la fatigue, pour le premier la toux, difficulté à respirer   dème pulmonaire massif.
On peut poser un diagnostic  après un électrocardiogramme et une échographie cardiaque, prescription de diurétiques pour éviter ldème ou l'évacuer s'il est déjà là, ainsi que du Vet..... ou Fort.... 
L'espérance de vie est réduite pour les dobermans, puisqu'il existe une forme particulière au dobby pour la classique, il y a un peu plus d'espoir, mais j'ai lu que le boxer était également concerné par celle du doberman. Il faut faire les deux examens plus haut pour être certain de la pathologie, même sous traitement la forme doberman n'empêche pas de crise cardiaque foudroyante.
C'est une maladie difficile à vivre, j'ai pour ma part tenté de leur donner une vie la plus agréable possible, en veillant à ne pas les priver de tout (notamment les balades) mais en limitant l'effort, de toute manière on ne peut rien faire de plus que de donner ce traitement, il faut profiter de tous les moments, ils sont précieux.
Bon courage

----------


## mandala

J'ai perdu deux de mes dobermans d'une cardiopathie dilatée, en général cette maladie apparait vers 5-6 ans, auparavant on ne voit aucun signe, c'est seulement par le comportement du chien qu'on se rend compte que quelque chose ne va pas, pour une de mes dobs ce fut la fatigue, pour le premier la toux, difficulté à respirer   dème pulmonaire massif.
On peut poser un diagnostic  après un électrocardiogramme et une échographie cardiaque, prescription de diurétiques pour éviter ldème ou l'évacuer s'il est déjà là, ainsi que du Vet..... ou Fort.... 
L'espérance de vie est réduite pour les dobermans, puisqu'il existe une forme particulière au dobby pour la classique, il y a un peu plus d'espoir, mais j'ai lu que le boxer était également concerné par celle du doberman. Il faut faire les deux examens plus haut pour être certain de la pathologie, même sous traitement la forme doberman n'empêche pas de crise cardiaque foudroyante.
C'est une maladie difficile à vivre, j'ai pour ma part tenté de leur donner une vie la plus agréable possible, en veillant à ne pas les priver de tout (notamment les balades) mais en limitant l'effort, de toute manière on ne peut rien faire de plus que de donner ce traitement, il faut profiter de tous les moments, ils sont précieux.
Bon courage

----------


## POLKA67

Je remonte ce post, lors d'une échographie faite ce matin pour contrôler les organes de mon cocker de 12 ans 1/2, il s'est avéré qu'il avait une légère arythmie cardiaque,  au final un cur gros, cardiomyopathie dilatée... 
Légère anémie constatée en février dernier mais le cur semblait bien d'après la véto, pas de souci en cas d'opération à prévoir, a 3 petits lipomes...
Bilan, traitement  à vie cardisure 5 MG 1/2 comprimé matin et soir...
Mon chien adopté à 3 ans 1/2 n'a jamais été un sportif, les grandes balades n'étaient pas pour lui, quand il ne voulait plus continuer, rampait sur le sol en me regardant, au retour gambadait joyeusement. Donc balades fractionnées ce qui lui faisait une heure ou un peu plus par jour...Les promenades se réduisaient de plus en plus ces derniers temps, je mettais la fatigue sur le compte de l'anémie avec une suspicion de tumeur pas encore détectable, l'âge de mon chien, ses pattes tremblantes en posture, arthrose, prend quotidiennement du locox, sytalan pour activer le métabolisme  + gouttes pour les yeux...
Les questions que je me pose après coup, le médicament va stabiliser mon chien en l'état ou encore risque d'aggravation ? 
Combien de temps une cardiomyopathie met elle pour se développer ? Si plusieurs cela voudrait dire que mon chien a souffert toutes ces années...comment ai je pu louper ça ? 
Espérance de vie ? Quels compléments lui donner pour l'aider ? 
Cette maladie n'est pas héréditaire chez cette race, mon chien a toujours eu une alimentation haut de gamme...
En fait si je viens de regarder, peut être d'origine génétique chez le cockers...

----------


## Poupoune 73

C'est pas forcement l'endroit le plus approprié mais le moteur de recherche du forum m'a orientée ici... ma chienne Diana Xberger nee en 2006 et adoptee en 2012 de Roumanie a 1 souffle au coeur apparu tres rapidement (quelques mois) elle est suivie au semestre avec echographie et ecg
La consultante echo qui vient chez la vet a prescrit du Vetmedin et Benefortin; 80e les 15j de traitement chez la vet. La blague. Je suis allee à 1 grosse pharmacie, le mec qui m'a servie a été au top! Il me commande du Vertmedin en gros flacons de 100 gelules (j'en donne 2 par jour) et le generique du Benefortin en boites de 90 cachets (2 par jour également) ça me revient à 95e les 6 semaines
Je donne les gelules dans de la pâtée Terra Canis et idem pour les cachets que je broie au prealable dans un mortier comme ça je suis sûre qu'elle les prend

----------


## POLKA67

le cardisure est le générique du VETMEDIN, 35  les 30 comprimés de 5 mg, demi comprimé matin et soir.. On peut trouver moins cher sur le net suivant la qté mais il faut une ordonnance du véto, chose que je n'ai pas osée demander, mon chien était sous contrôle radio et échographie d'abord ts les 2 mois, puis 3 mois et là prochain rdv 6 mois si tout va bien... Le cardisure est appétant, mon chien le prend comme une friandise...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Ton plan est plus cher que le mien puisque 100 gelules de vetmedin 5mg et 90 cachets du generiquz du benefortin me reviennent à 95e... 35e les 30 faut multiplier par 3 pour arriver à 90 cachets à 100e, sans le.benefortin
Le pharmacien a pris le temps d'explorer toutes les options pour nous

----------


## Delphine & Co

moi aussi à l'époque avec Bulma et son poids je me ruinais heureusement, en pharmacie ça reste cher ce type de traitement surtout que c'est un certain nb de médocs mais j'y arrivais car moi aussi des pharmaciens au top qui ont pris la peine de chercher.

----------


## lili2000

Le vetmedin et cardisure existent en 10 mg ça devrait revenir moins cher

----------


## ghis54

Bonjour il faut faire une echogrphie pour confirme 
ai perdu mon patou de cette maladie ya un mis.
si maladie confirme il me reste des medicament a disposition car il sont tres cher chez les veto
prenez soin de votre loulou Cordialement.
ghis_54@yahoo.fr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour il me reste du vetmedin 10mg si besoin contacter moi
Cordialement
ghis_54@yahoo.fr

----------


## ghis54

Bonjour  ai eu un patou avec cette maladie que j ai perdu il me reste une boite de vetmedin 10mg que je peux vous ceder contacter moi ghis_54@yahou .fr

----------

